# how to stream fron tivo to ps3 ?



## thgb (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Tivo HD in my family room and I would like to stream video from my Tivo to my bed room - and putting at the same time a blue ray player - I am considering two options 
1- buy a PS3 if I could get the tivo to strem to the PS3
2 - built a HDPC (more expensive to 1)
anyone knows how to stream directly ( I know it could be possible to go thru a PC) from TIVo to PS3 ? 
Thanks


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the PS3's media player abilities, but I'd be *beyond* surprised if it would stream from a tivo natively.

Shocked... nay Dumbfounded, even.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot stream, exactly anyways, video to/from a TiVo (at least not now). Video transfers are always copies. 

I don't know of the PS3s capabilities in that regard.

You can transfer to a PC and view though, provided no copy protection is used.


----------



## thgb (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks... Well, I think I will build an HDPC for my bedroom - you are using ubuntu linux ? how to transfer video from Tivo to a PC runing Linux ? I understood that Tivo desktop does not work on Linux.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

thgb said:


> thanks... Well, I think I will build an HDPC for my bedroom - you are using ubuntu linux ? how to transfer video from Tivo to a PC runing Linux ? I understood that Tivo desktop does not work on Linux.


An HTTP get can pull video off of a Tivo. Any platform could do that.

If you want the simplicity of Tivo Desktop, then I would consider if Linux is really the best platform for you.


----------

